# canon hf200 - won't power up correctly - reset won't now work



## daguerrotype (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a slightly different problem - I have a Legria HF200 . It has worked fine, then one day I got it out and tried to power it up - the lens cover opened, the zoom went in and out and the viewing screen went all blue only - then zilch. It will not even power off unless you remove power lead/ battery. The lens cover will not close. I found the reset switch and used a paper clip to press it while operating the power on switch - that reset everything to normal and the camera worked. I did a couple of things - adjusted settings, checked SDHC card etc - powered off, removed battery and then later tried to power up - same problem - but this time reset switch had no effect. I have left it with both power on, power off and with no power lead/ battery in place for hours at a time to cool off - all with zero effect. Desperate for any other ideas before I send it for expensive repair etc..

Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Not much that I can suggest except trying to see if maybe the lens mechanism or shutter maybe has some dirt or dust that causes it to jam into the wrong position ..


----------



## nmbsquared (Mar 3, 2012)

Just ran into the identical problem. What happened to yours? Camera is just under 3-years old. I suspect a shutter problem. Has anyone got a pdf like the screen repair one showing the disassembly/reassembly of the shutter? Had a AF520 with the same problem and simply removed the shutter.
thanks


----------

